# Western Boots in English Stirrups



## Jenna1234 (May 28, 2021)

Hi All! I just got my first horse, a 13 year old Tennessee Walking horse and I need some advise. He is a western broke horse but I ended up with a dressage saddle mainly to get a great fitting saddle for him. Also I am at a hunter/jumper/dressage barn with him, just what is mostly in my area. I have been riding him in this new saddle with jeans and western boots. I have excema and get really bad itchy skin rashes if I don't wear 100% cotton and tight boots on my legs are also something that flares up my excema. I explained this to my instuctor but she is giving me really hard time about this, saying it isn't safe to have western boots in English stirrups. What are your thought on this? I really need advise. I want to be safe in the saddle but I also don't want to break out into a terrible itchy rash either. Help!? I don't show or anything, just pure pleasure riding, walk, gait, canter.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I did it for as long as I had English saddles and Australian ones. Can't think of ANYTHING unsafe about it!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have, lots, for years I schooled with Justin Ropers, English spurs and 1/2 chaps.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Nope. Not a problem. If the stirrup is sized correctly and your boot has an appropriate heel there aren't any reasons not to. I suspect it is a looks thing.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I do it every day. 16 and 18 inch tops on my western boots.

I get nothing but compliments on my boots.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I see no problem with it. A heeled-boot is a heeled-boot.

Depending on the leathers on your saddle, they may open up and pinch your calf, but it never really bothered me all that much.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I agree with the other comments. A heeled boot is a heeled boot. The only safety issue would be if your boots are too wide for the irons. Or perhaps if you have leather soles and no rubber inserts in the irons.

If it comes to it, an alternative might be jodhpur or paddock boots. Disadvantage there would be the horse sweat and hair on your lower legs that may irritate your skin.





Jodhpur Boots & Paddock Boots | Derby House UK


Shop Jodhpur Boots & Paddock Boots from a wide range of horse riding equipment and equestrian supplies, with free delivery options available at Derby House.




www.derbyhousestore.com


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Another option could be engineer boots. They are available in different heights.

I cut the straps off of these and wore them for over 30 years before they finally gave up the ghost.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My only negative comment would be no to the very pointy toe boot as when you mount your horse may get goosed in the side..
Otherwise, a riding boot sole is lightly tread or no tread flat and the stirrup is a bit wider than the shoe is perfectly fine and safe.
A heel so no slip through, comfort and your legs not break out with your condition...you pick your footwear of choice!

Aside from the fact this is _your_ horse, _your _saddle and tack .... 🙄
As long as the shoe/boot worn is heeled and slips in and out of the stirrup freely..._*you are good to go*._. 😁
🐴...


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

Some horse people can be very snooty and particular. I agree with everyone else. I felt a little funny about riding Western in my English boots, and then English in my Western boots. Long story, but my Winter boots are English style and my Summer boots are Western style. So I finally got a pair that will "look" ok for both styles and I can wear them for about 9 months out of the year. These are technically a Western boot (srot of a show or "dress" boot) but they look pretty close to some English style paddock boots. they come up about an inch or two above my ankle bone. 

But otherwise, I think your instructor is being a bit ridiculous, especially if you are only pleasure riding for yourself.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

It might be the western boots you're wearing, rather than all western boots and, as your instructor, she may be worried that she's held responsible if anything goes wrong.

With euro stirrups, ideally you should have a half inch gap each side at the ball of your foot, or a full inch if your foot is sitting to one side. Too tight or too loose, you're at risk of being caught.

The jodphur/paddock boots are a good idea and you can add leather chaps if you do choose to show.

Otherwise, I don't see a reason, a solid boot with a heel is all you need. I've ridden my own horses in many different kinds of boots and only swapped to long or jodphur when I had to. I'm not a big fan of the heat and tightness caused by long boots.


----------



## Jenna1234 (May 28, 2021)

I do have the half inch gap on either side of my boot in the stirrup. Her issue is the heel height of my boot. She said it is too tall and could get caught in the stirrup? My boots have a 1.25 inch heel. These are my Laredo boots I have been wearing.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

So she thinks that the thinner euro stirrups will get caught in the well between heel and sole; it's possible, but, unfortunately, it can happen with any sized heel. 

Ultimately, it's your horse and choice.

You could swap to paddock boots during lessons, or, politely, explain to her why you're sticking with your original boots and that you've made your choice. Unless the yard has a footwear policy (some riding schools have them here), I don't see what she can do other than give you advice but she shouldn't be giving you a hard time.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

A tall heel is less likely to get caught on a stirrup - "A" stirrup, because the issue is the same English or Western. For example, a half-inch heel can, if things got exciting enough, get wedged so that the bottom of the heel and the top of my boot apply the pressure and "hold" to the stirrup. One of my tests is to move a stirrup all around on my boot and see if it CAN get wedged on in any position. When I used English stirrups, any of my boots with over 1/2" heel simply couldn't get wedged on. And of course, you want to make sure your foot can't slip all the way thru, either.

Most of the boots I use have a 1-1.5 inch heel. One pair is 1 3/4 inch. Some western stirrups are oversized, meant for wearing insulated boots I suppose, and II haven't tried those. It simply WAS NOT AN ISSUE with any normal English stirrup I tried. I also tried and liked 4-bar Australian stirrups. Tried lightweight composite stirrups - didn't like them, but my boot couldn't get caught in one.

In checking, remember that if you are thrown, your foot might be twisted sideways. You cannot assume your foot will be in the normal position! The one time I've come off, my mare exploded during a dismount. Judging from where my fillis stirrup scraped my boot, my foot was twisted with the bottom of the boot almost vertical and the toe forced out against the side of the stirrup.


----------



## Jenna1234 (May 28, 2021)

Thanks for the input everybody! I really appreciate it. I really don't believe I am doing anything unsafe with my boots. I have decided to tell her with my excema my clothing choices just really aren't negotiable. I would be willing to buy safety stirrups tho if she is really so concerned about safety.. I think that should put an end to it. I really am starting to think she just doesn't like the way my clothes look at the hunter/jumper barn. Very petty.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Those boots you posted are gorgeous, I would keep those as dress boots and get some paddock boots. There was a saying I read in a horse magazine years ago, not that I agree with it, but competitors in article were discussing the competition's ride, was working cowhorse. One of them said "if you see pointy toes boots, you know they are riding a d!nk". I guess it was a way they sized up other riders?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The only thing I've seen with a "high-heeled" boot is the arch that is made of the sole she may be concerned with.
However, I found you this...
_Whatever style you choose, any *riding boot* should have a small tread and a *heel* that is about 1 inch (2.5cm) to 1 ½ inch *high*. This will help prevent your *boot* from slipping through the stirrup. _









Choosing Riding Boots: What to Wear, and What to Avoid


Learn how to choose safe boots for riding horseback. English, western or anything in between, choose the best boots to wear while riding a horse.




www.thesprucepets.com





Your boots appear to have the walking heel on them...that would be a "intermediate height" and totally acceptable for riding in.
Enjoy your ride...
🐴...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I ride in my justins everyday. I only wear my english boots on show days..... I have no issues.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

You mentioned you are riding a Dressage saddle in jeans, Unless the saddle is synthetic, the inseam welt will trash your leather saddle. Been there, done that. They do make breeches in denim.


----------



## Jenna1234 (May 28, 2021)

Whinnie said:


> You mentioned you are riding a Dressage saddle in jeans, Unless the saddle is synthetic, the inseam welt will trash your leather saddle. Been there, done that. They do make breeches in denim.


My saddle is a synthetic Wintec


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I had leather Bates Caprilli saddles - CC & AP. And my Australian saddle was basically a modified dressage saddle. No issues with my jeans damaging the leather. I gather many English saddles are now covered leather, with a thin layer of soft leather over a bottom layer. Don't know about those. My Bates (and DownUnder) wore like iron.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

@ bsms An Australian saddle has completely different leather than a Dressage saddle. I have had one. A harder leather saddle would wear better with jeans, but many English saddles are a softer leather with a European tanning process. When you ruin the leather it can't be fixed, better safe than sorry. My saddle I ruined was pigskin, a Courbette made in Switzerland bought in 1988. It was soft and I didn't know why the leather looked like it had been sandpapered until a more knowledgeable person pointed out that I should have been wearing breeches with that saddle. The point is moot, the OP has a synthetic Wintec so no problem. Maybe your Bates was of harder leather, not all saddles are the same.


----------

